# Coworkers that try to hook up



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone else (women in particular) get annoyed when you go for a new job and instantly guys see you and they take it as an opportunity to treat you like new meat? I get really irritable and I end up being a real b**** because I get nervous and I don't want to make enemies by saying leave me the hell alone, but that's how I feel. This kind of treatment has happened to me quiet frequently with jobs either that or bullying by male employees. I don't like being a snitch, but ignoring it doesn't help either because I get nervous and make mistakes on the job due to unwanted attention. I just want to be left alone to do my job. Work is not a place to get dates, it's a place to make money.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I know you don't like being a 'snitch' but sometimes you have to. Most companies have a policy against employees hooking up and even if they don't you shouldn't have to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This happened to me with someone I wasn't attracted to and that person was a loser due to stories I heard. You have the right to be annoyed because picking up someone at work is annoying especially when you're not attracted to the person doing the pursuing. Sexual harassment happens a lot at jobs. If whoever is bothering you won't take no for an answer, you obviously need to tell on them. If I were you, I would get the authority involved and file a restraining order because there are too many stubborn *******s who don't handle rejection well and will become aggressive towards the person they want. It's all about ego.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

All my coworkers are guys... It would be funnier than hell if they hooked up.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, it hasn't happened to me. Guess I'm lucky? One guy took interest but he was way older than me. When he found out my age, he was still interested, but when I told him no, he was pretty cool with it and dropped it (really professional about it - although it wasn't just 'hooking up' so it wasn't anything really, but still...)

I DID know two co-workers once that hooked up. Guy was interested in every woman, and well, one went with him. You know, I have a lot of funny stories to tell from my first job, but one that sticks out to me is that they visit my workplace together on a Friday night, drunk, to announce the pregnancy (girl had about 4 kids already - who knows where they were at). They then got on my ride (I operated the carousel) and they proceeded to throw up. Good times, good times... (although, to be fair, I didn't have to clean it up! Boss was really nice that night.)

Many public arguments were had between them two... Couple material, they were not.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Guy shows interest in girl. Sexual Harassment! lol ok.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> Guy shows interest in girl. Sexual Harassment! lol ok.


 I hope to God you're not referring your comment to my post because I made myself clear. It also really depends how a guy shows interest in a woman and let's be honest, a lot of them show interest in a way that is considered as harassment.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Farideh said:


> I hope to God you're not referring your comment to my post because I made myself clear. It also really depends how a guy shows interest in a woman and let's be honest, a lot of them show interest in a way that is considered as harassment.


^agreed, a lot of them do show interest in a harassing way. At one job I had the guy kept bothering me and when I kept ignoring him he got a lighter out saying he'd light me on fire. Of course I knew he was just being dumb, but it was still insane that he felt he had the right to do something like that.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

JD91 said:


> Work is not a place to get dates, it's a place to make money.


And money leads to hooking up.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Guy shows interest in girl. Sexual Harassment! lol ok.


Sorry, Bored, but there are guys, men - and there are *CAVEMEN..* These are the types that when a females refuses their advances they resort to basically clubbing them over the head with their masculinity.Even at work.:blank

I've had a few instances of "harrassment". One, where i was groped by a Mexican guy at Stanford University. I was going to school there, as well as working there on contract as an x-ray tech. About 10+ years ago.

He tried every trick in the book to get show me he was attracted.

First, he tried to stop talking with an accent.

He overhead me one day on the shift saying that i'm attracted to nerdy types? yep, he came in wearing glasses the next day.

He then persuaded the supervisor to have me work with him in the O.R. doing C-arm and xray. I wound up literally taking over his job because i was faster/more efficient.

He finally resorted to - yep - being a caveman, and tried to feel me up in the dark room. I gave him an elbow to the ribs.. and got out of there.

To this day, i can still remember the reaction of the guys on the staff. It wasn't: "i think you should report this." it was more like: *"Well, you can't blame a guy for trying."* :blank

Some how the supervisor got wind of it - thanks to the ladies, and next thing i know? The kid was fired. Apparently, I wasn't the first one he'd "tried it" with.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Another instance.

Another Mexican guy at a facility, in San Jose. This guy was a supervisor. He worked out, thought he was the "s***t". He drove a Mustang (muscle car - bad sign) convertible, and always wore his scrubs one size smaller.:blank

Well, he was known for dating/banging most of the nurses at work. I wasn't interested in him at all. If you've worked out in gyms all over the country, plus been around models and sports models most of your life - T. was nothing.?

He did all that he could to show he was attracted. I wasn't interested. I wound up meeting - and falling in love with my SO. A nerdy Berkeley Graduate from NYC.

When i left Kaiser? T. turned* Caveman..* he couldn't have what he wanted? So he knew my locker#. And poured orange juice through the locker vent on my silk jacket.

That was typical..:blank


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> To this day, i can still remember the reaction of the guys on the staff. It wasn't: "i think you should report this." it was more like: *"Well, you can't blame a guy for trying."* :blank
> 
> Some how the supervisor got wind of it - thanks to the ladies, and next thing i know? The kid was fired. Apparently, I wasn't the first one he'd "tried it" with.


Wow your coworkers are disgusting. So glad you got away from that guy, that's scary how he continued to escalate to the point of sexually assaulting you at work. Hopefully getting fired was the shock he needed to change his behaviour but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Wow your coworkers are disgusting. So glad you got away from that guy, that's scary how he continued to escalate to the point of sexually assaulting you at work. Hopefully getting fired was the shock he needed to change his behaviour but somehow I doubt it.


Testosterone is a strange hormone, my friend..:lol

Some guys NEVER learn.:um


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

JD91 said:


> ^agreed, a lot of them do show interest in a harassing way. At one job I had the guy kept bothering me and when I kept ignoring him he got a lighter out saying he'd light me on fire. Of course I knew he was just being dumb, but it was still insane that he felt he had the right to do something like that.


 How are you 100% sure he was not serious? You should have reported him to the police. People DO get in trouble when they threaten you even though they don't lay a finger on you. Someone telling you they're going to light you on fire is enough for them to get in trouble.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Never happens, because I'm not attractive.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I never had that happen. At my last job I was battling my worst bout of acne and wore caked on makeup as a feeble attempt to cover up and I stopped tweezing my eyebrows for awhile. It was obvious most found me unattractive. Actually, most of the guys there were into my friend/co-worker that I often got paired up with. She was one of three girls that I knew that hooked up with various guys that we all worked with. I myself almost hooked up with a co-worker there too but that's another story. I don't recommend it.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

I wish all men were like me. Then they would never sexually harass women.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Knowing people who met their long term partner/spouse at work, it seems to me that relationships with co-workers can be either appropriate or inappropriate depending on the specifics.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Another instance.
> 
> Another Mexican guy at a facility, in San Jose. This guy was a supervisor. He worked out, thought he was the "s***t". He drove a Mustang (muscle car - bad sign) convertible, and always wore his scrubs one size smaller.:blank
> 
> ...


Please dont bring the car in to it that just a load of bull**** same as saying that blondes are dumb not true
I love mustangs they are my dream car would own one over a ferrari any day yet i have trouble even saying hello to girls let alone feel one up so car has nothing to do with it

And maybe tell some story about your boyfriend to scare them away it may work


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

mike91 said:


> Please dont bring the car in to it that just a load of bull**** same as saying that blondes are dumb not true
> I love mustangs they are my dream car would own one over a ferrari any day yet i have trouble even saying hello to girls let alone feel one up so car has nothing to do with it
> 
> And maybe tell some story about your boyfriend to scare them away it may work


ummm, my reality may be bull sh**t to you, but, it happened. whether you agree with it or not? that is not my problem. It's obviously - yours.

if i wish to bring the muscle car in for details. That's my perogative. If he didn't have one, then i wouldn't have mentioned it, let alone, rode in the passenger seat.

Feel free to "slide" off the planet at your convenience.

apparently, in your case slime can't walk..


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

JD91 said:


> Anyone else (women in particular) get annoyed when you go for a new job and instantly guys see you and they take it as an opportunity to treat you like new meat? I get really irritable and I end up being a real b**** because I get nervous and I don't want to make enemies by saying leave me the hell alone, but that's how I feel. This kind of treatment has happened to me quiet frequently with jobs either that or bullying by male employees. I don't like being a snitch, but ignoring it doesn't help either because I get nervous and make mistakes on the job due to unwanted attention. I just want to be left alone to do my job. Work is not a place to get dates, it's a place to make money.


Treat you like new meat? You mean they be nice and helpful to you more than their peers?

Say: "I'm not interested." firmly. That's all you need to say...
They "harass" you again? Give them ONE warning, threatening to report them if they do it again.
They KEEP doing it? Report them...

You can't get mad at a problem that you refuse to solve.


----------



## inker (Nov 16, 2015)

Euthymia said:


> You can't get mad at a problem that you refuse to solve.


Dude do you even brain? Is it her problem because those a-holes treat her like new "material"? :wtf


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've dealt with the same problem from a woman I was not attracted to. She would always be hanging around my desk trying to start conversation with me and I would ignore her. I knew she was interested in me when I heard her asking her friends about me. There was one time that I walked by her and she tried talking to me. I ignored her and she got mad. Now every time I see her walking towards me as I'm working in the office, I walk away from her and go to the restroom. I do this every time she comes in. That's one solution to your problem, but unfortunately, you would probably have to stay in there for a while until whoever is making advances towards you leaves.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

inker said:


> Dude do you even brain? Is it her problem because those a-holes treat her like new "material"? :wtf


We are not going to play the blame game here.

If she doesn't want it she needs to say it. People don't read minds.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

That's never happened at any of my work places.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> ummm, my reality may be bull sh**t to you, but, it happened. whether you agree with it or not? that is not my problem. It's obviously - yours.
> 
> if i wish to bring the muscle car in for details. That's my perogative. If he didn't have one, then i wouldn't have mentioned it, let alone, rode in the passenger seat.
> 
> ...


Did i ever says your reality is bull****?? I was talking about how you judge people on there cars (muscle car - bad sign) so if his car was a toyota prius he would be ok dont think so


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Euthymia said:


> We are not going to play the blame game here.
> 
> If she doesn't want it she needs to say it. People don't read minds.


At work, you don't need to 'say it'. You don't hit on coworkers, that's sexual harassment. End of story.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> At work, you don't need to 'say it'. You don't hit on coworkers, that's sexual harassment. End of story.


Well of course you don't "hit" on coworkers that would be assault.

Flirting I assume you mean by "hit on" is not sexual harassment because typically it's not offensive nor is it serious.



http://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/sexual_harassment.cfm said:


> Although the law doesn't prohibit simple teasing, offhand comments, or isolated incidents that are not very serious, harassment is illegal when it is so frequent or severe that it creates a hostile or offensive work environment or when it results in an adverse employment decision (such as the victim being fired or demoted).


Saying: "Hi you look nice today." is not going to create a hostile or offensive work environment.


----------



## inker (Nov 16, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> At work, you don't need to 'say it'. You don't hit on coworkers, that's sexual harassment. End of story.


Correct! But it seems some people have a distorted idea of what "normal" is. Trolling is the only option lol #ignore


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Guy shows interest in girl. Sexual Harassment! lol ok.


Oh, shut up. Read the thread properly.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Also I know how you feel poster! Not to say it's worse but it's certainly not a benefit if you're legit not attracted to men at all. For me that's the case.. Why treat women like a piece of *** seriously? Alot of them are too cute for that! Some men really do need a wakeup call. Maybe they should be jailed with some big sexually frustrated muscular black guy. God.. the image. SO ****ing funny.


----------

